# Overclocking i7 3770k on AsRock Extreme4 - Noob



## White Falcon (Jul 19, 2012)

Soo

Just bought new cpu/mobo the other day as upgrade to the rest of my system, so my crossfire wasnt bottlenecked anymore. 
Obviously did fresh install of win7 on my ssd, kept the rest of my storage the same though, 
so pretty swiftly I was back to the computer I'm used to.

Anyway, obviously dishing out that extra $70 on the k version, 
I'm interested in overclocking, but not really sure how to go about it this time.


These are my specs:

Processor:	i7 3770K @ 3.5 - stock
Motherboard:	AsRock Z77 Extreme4
Cooling:	Coolermaster 212+ with 2x fractal fans
Memory:	12gb ddr3: 2x2gb g.skill 1333 ripjaws + 2x4gb g.skill 1333 nt
Video Card:	2x VTX3d 2GB 6950 in Crossfire
Hard Disk:	128gb kingston hyperx ssd+ ~ 7tb of varied storage
Optical Drive:	Dvd drive 
CRT/LCD Model:	24" BenQ G2420HD + 22" v7
Case:	Fractal R3
PSU:	OCZ zx1000
Software:	Windows 7 x64

------------------------------------

I'd previously oc'ed my i5 760 to a stable 4ghz with the cm212+, 
but that was with help from alot of guides/alot of other people that had done it before,
and yes I've since cleaned the thermal paste off the heatsink (coffee filters/methylated spirits)


So currently I'm running stock, idling about 30-35c, 
and stress testing prime95 at 70c after an hour ish.

-------

-Wondering how far I should aim for, for a stable build that wont break my parts (ive got 1000w @ 80plus gold to play with too )

-No clue how to oc with this board/uefi/ the 1155/ivy bridge way of doing things..

-General tips from people with the same cooler/cpu/motherboard?


----------



## arnoo1 (Jul 19, 2012)

Just set multiplier to 44x100 and set Vcore to 1.3v and of will he stable, make site memmory is running in XMP


----------



## INSTG8R (Jul 19, 2012)

arnoo1 said:


> Just set multiplier to 44x100 and set Vcore to 1.3v and of will he stable, make site memmory is running in XMP



Good advice outside of the voltage, it's an Ivy Bridge and shouldn't need that much voltage. I would leave the voltage on Auto and adjust it using Offset Voltage. Probably using a negative Offset.


----------



## Vego Actina (Jul 19, 2012)

it does need this much most of the time, there are only few chips that can run arounf 4,5 on very low v

at higher speeds more v is required

for me sb-e and ib below 5ghz isnt overclocking at all, had few chips in my hands and 4,8ghz under 1,45 is 100% sure


----------



## adulaamin (Jul 20, 2012)

I have a 3770k on an M5G at 4.5ghz with 1.22v... I would suggest you try lower voltages first rather than setting it directly to 1.3... I've also got a 212+ although with 2 AP-29's in push pull...


----------



## White Falcon (Jul 20, 2012)

I have two fractals in push/pull, which used to give like 50~ load temp on my i5 760...
I guess its either ivy bridges hotter running or i applied a little too much thermal paste

Since I get load at 70~ stock, and more like 80 when i tried 4ghz@1.3 (on the 3770)
Maybe I should just wait and get a premade watercooling thing before i blow up my cpu


----------



## cadaveca (Jul 20, 2012)

Should get 4 GHz @ 1.1125 V or less. 1.3 V is far far too high. I run 4.6 GHz @ 1.2 V or less, depending on which board I'm using.

Yes, Ivybridge chips are hot, and the more you run @ high temps, the more it's gonna dry the thermal paste under IHS out.


----------



## Xzibit (Jul 20, 2012)

White Falcon said:


> I have two fractals in push/pull, which used to give like 50~ load temp on my i5 760...
> I guess its either ivy bridges hotter running or i applied a little too much thermal paste
> 
> Since I get load at 70~ stock, and more like 80 when i tried 4ghz@1.3 (on the 3770)
> Maybe I should just wait and get a premade watercooling thing before i blow up my cpu



I'm running mine 4ghz@1.2v aswell and it doesnt go above 63c on prime load 75% fan speed.  Idles @ 32c and peaks in-game @ 57c.


----------



## scope54 (Jul 27, 2012)

I have mine at 4.5 with voltage at around 1.2v. I'm using the offset method of +0.015v. I too was a noob to oc'ing socket 1155 and ib so i found this guide: http://www.overclock.net/t/1198504/sandy-ivy-bridge-complete-overclocking-guide-asrock-edition

ALSO Very important that you update to the latest BIOS, when i got my extreme 4 i had version 1.6 and it kept shutting down on itself, thought it was the oc but it turns out newer BIOS' fixed it.


----------

